# Tragic Day in the Woods



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

It started as a very nice Friday afternoon, my friend John called and asked if I would help him move a ladder stand, he has 3-4 stands and moves one around every once in a while, whatever I thought beats sitting watching TV. He picks me up on the way to his stand we hit a fricking cat, hate'em but a bad omen, we joke about it but a pale in the truck for a minute or two. Get to the woods and he has a 17 foot ladder stand up and it is screwed up as it is almost straight up not at the angle I like. Cut to the chase. He is standing up on the second from top step, unhooks the strap. I look up and say hug that F%$#*& Tree, last words he heard in some time. All the sudden he is above me, all I see is the soles of his boots and a scream. The ladder stand folds right where I am holding it and I am also standing on bottom step and the brace is still attached to the tree. Flipping Bam. Comes down on his feet. I rush over to him as he is about 6 ft away. He lands on just dirt and leaves, so lucky to have not hit a tree or stump. Not so lucky tho. I kneel down next to him, hand on his shoulder, he is not breathing starting to turn blue, then after a moment or two, a huge breath he takes then lets out a scream, holy cripes.
I had no idea where I was, not even the road number, ah heck. After a few minutes of letting him wake up, he asks that I sit him up, screams of pain, but he asks me not to call 911 at least not yet, I am a dumb ass as I did not. I called his son and he was at least 10-15 miles away but knew the spot. After hearing me speak with his son, he wanted me to get him up and he was going to walk to the vehicle. We did it, should not have but we were at the truck when his son rolled up. I hauled him to the Findlay ER this was on 10-21-16 and he is still in Intensive Care with 5 vertibrea crushed when he landed on his feet, they are going to transfer him to a nursing home this week for rehab, no surgery needed, he has a clam shell cast that he needs to wear for 3 months.
I took the pictures while he laid on the ground right next to it, why, I don't know I was in shock myself.
There are many lessons to be learned here at least by me, last thing to share with you is when hanging a ladder stand "hug that F%$#*& Tree"


----------



## DontDoubtTheJones (Oct 25, 2016)

Glad your friend will recover - see this happen way too often with a much tragic outcome.

I used to only wear a safety harness in my hang-on/climber, but after seeing ladder stands failing I use a life-line & harness on everything.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow never figured a ladder stand buckling like that, glad he's ok It could have turned out a lot worse, I just moved my ladder on Sunday to a new area by myself and it was tricky at one time but I didn't crash.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Glad he is alive. Just goes to show those 100.00 stands aren't worth a crap sometimes. Linesman belt is a must when doing that kind of work. 
Sounds like a crazy day for you two.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow . As bad as it was it obviously could have been worse . I wish your friend luck in his recovery


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Although not necessarily without risk, that is an excellent example of why I have always bought only "double rail" ladder stands.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I viewed the images first and thought (Damn Vandels), but after reading.. hope he heals quick and can still get out before seasons up. Could have been a whole lot worse.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure sorry this happened but sure glad it isnt worse then it is.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Holy *@&#! Ouch! Coulda been worse though.
We can't take hits like when we were younger. . . .


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG,,,, Thanks for the post & pics,,,,, a VERY HELPFUL REMINDER, in deed!
We've been-there-&-done-that, but nobody was injured, thankfully!
So NOW, along with our 15' 500# buddy stands, I haul in a 30' aluminum ladder, and a 3 ton come-a-long with a 20' cable.
Go up ladder, tie off the winch & crank up the stand! *No More climbing up the tree stand ladder till it's CHAINED UP in place!*
Lesson Learned!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

And leaning toward the tree not straight up and down. I've climbed up and into some damn scary stands over the years. Always wear a harness now and use a life line when I can (but the first time up and last time down you can't use it).


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes, John is 64 years old, kind of hard to tuck and roll at his age, I am 61 so my claim to not stopping the fall is insanity. He is still on the 6th floor in the hospital.
Hey here is a question should he or I report the accident to the Ohio DNR, so it can be counted as a hunting accident or just let it go?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It depends on if you want publicity or not. Maybe you should report it to Ohio Outdoor News so they can write a story on it and inform more guys to wear a harness and use a sturdier stand .


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Wish him a speedy recovery! Had that happen to a fellow 10 years ago that I knew, he was 77 or 78 years old, climbed up a homemade 16 foot ladder stand , sat down, shifted his weight around to reach for his safety harness and the stand twisted out from underneath him because it was not secured properly. He never fully recovered from it and passed away about a year later.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> And leaning toward the tree not straight up and down. I've climbed up and into some damn scary stands over the years. Always wear a harness now and use a life line when I can (but the first time up and last time down you can't use it).


You can make it work the first and last time, a piece of rope thrown over a branch, tie loops in rope, 2 lines with carabiners off of your harness and alternate clipping into loops.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Wow that is a scary glad it wasn't any worse. My stand did that this year putting it up. I was climbing to put it up and it just bent in half and I fell down to the ground. Have no idea how I didn't get hurt. I didn't have the brace on and that is totally my fault. I landed on my feet and kind of rolled nicely. Glad I am only 31 and not 61. I never thought of the stand doing something like that but I guess for sure it can. I have a harness, but I was stupid and didn't have it on. Just learned a really good lesson thank god!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I am a hunter education instructor for ODOW. Tree stand safety is a big part of the course. I appreciate you sharing this story. I'll be using it to teach the kids in my classes. Prayers sent for your friend. I'm glad you were there to help him. Great job getting him help!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

John has been transferred to a nursing home.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

My Prayers for John's full recovery. A wake up alert for all of us to be safe when using a tree stand.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

John has been released from the nursing home. Sent home to mend on his own with a Clam Shell cast from armpits to belt line, 3 months of that now. That was a horrid accident.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Weekender#1 said:


> John has been released from the nursing home. Sent home to mend on his own with a Clam Shell cast from armpits to belt line, 3 months of that now. That was a horrid accident.


Very glad positive progress is being made.
Continued prayers for John.


----------

